# Experience Yihi X Pure with IPV - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (29/4/16)

We have a range of the latest products supporting Yihi's flagship new mode called X Pure.

Experience the difference with IPV now!!!




http://www.sirvape.co.za/collection...ducts/ipv-yihi-pure-x2-coil-less-sub-ohm-tank




http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods/products/ipv-5-sx330-200w-tc-box-mod




http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/accessories/products/ipv4-and-4s-sleeve

Reactions: Like 2


----------

